# Accommodation letter for job seeker visa



## navdeep singh

Hello Friends
one of my friend told me that only one month hotel accommodation at germany would be fine to apply for JSV along with other Docs.
And i also heard that 6 months accommodation proof will be must for getting the visa.

Can some one help me regarding the same if any one has any idea.

And if we have any relative there is it a positive impression on Visa stamping authority or negative.

Thanks
Navdeep


----------



## harry5654

Hi,

I have some questions relating above visa.

1. Do I need education assessment before SFV selection or can do once selected
2. Do I need experience as I am in field of sales and marketing not trade field 
3. & am I illegible with below profile

Profile:

MBA from Cardiff Met. University , UK
IELTS 7.0 Bands - General Module
12 Months experience in Sales and Marketing as Marketing Manager

Waiting for your advice. Thank You


----------

